# if size and Money were no object



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

what Fish would you get for me it would have to be a Sikal back ray i saw some in a touch thank when i was like 8 and just fell for them they were so tame i loved em


----------



## ashleybarnett (May 27, 2008)

*Arowana *
can range in price from a few hundred pounds up to in excess of £250,000, arn't they *AMAZING!*


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

too many for me to list :lol2:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd probably go for a shark tank. My all time favorite is the zebra shark! Would have a shoal of Jacks, and one or two bonnet-head sharks and maybe a ray or two as well! I would also love to have a pet octopus! Not all that expensive either. Saw one for 99quid once


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Octopuss or giant puffer.


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Had a dream about arowana's last night, 

I still don't understand why they're so expensive?

And it seems a little boring watching these magnificent fish swim up and down an sparse tank.

They do look amazing though. 

-ash


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Arowanas like silvers and pearls sell for £20 in lfs. : victory:

The rarer ones... it's just like snakes. Some snakes are £15, some are £1000. : victory:


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Saw a £1000 in my local garden center.

Do they grow to diffrent sizes, if so hat is the smallest?


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

A 20ft reef tank stocked to the gunnels with SPS corals, and it would be free entry to forum members!


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I would have a leopard shark


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Stoke Lad said:


> Saw a £1000 in my local garden center.


Just lying around?! Did you take it?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I woud want one of those red cross back thingy arawarna's


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

a neon 

not loads just 1 :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if space and money was no object...

i'd have a full sized and about 10ft deep under floor marine tank filled with lots of things in there. Re-enforced glass as the top of it would be the floor of the lounge


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Meko said:


> if space and money was no object...
> 
> i'd have a full sized and about 10ft deep under floor marine tank filled with lots of things in there. Re-enforced glass as the top of it would be the floor of the lounge


so no neons then :devil:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

one in a jam jar on the mantle piece


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Meko said:


> one in a jam jar on the mantle piece


cheers mate : victory:
*hope you have a filter*


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'd call it Andy as well :flrt:


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Killer whale:2thumb:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Meko said:


> i'd call it Andy as well :flrt:


andyneon, kind of has a ring to it, like a superhero


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Stoke Lad said:


> Do they grow to diffrent sizes, if so hat is the smallest?


Aye, they do. i think that the Jardini (Pearl) Arowana is one of the smallest. But they're amazingly aggressive are likely to kill all tankmates.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

rasperandy said:


> so no neons then :devil:


8' tank with guppys.lol


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I tried to make a list, and reduce it, but it just kept growing. :blush:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> I tried to make a list, and reduce it, but it just kept growing. :blush:


i've just added vampire crabs to my list... :lol2:


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Just lying around?! Did you take it?


lol, it was in a tank, there where no locks or anything and it was not like the tank was in full view of the staff, it wouldn't be that difficult to take.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Karl_1989 said:


> Killer whale:2thumb:


He said fish:Na_Na_Na_Na:.I know it hypothetical but no way should it be killer whale the ocean is the only practical place for them.There brain is to be for a captive life.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

id love a blue ring octapus or a massive red belly piranha tank :no1:


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

A huge 12 footer with shedloads of Discus or Arrowana :mf_dribble:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't think i'll have anything that would be considered all that.But i'll spend the money on tank size(massive) and big fish.Have speices acording to country and compatibility so either. 

South america fish being some 2-Ray species,SA-arrowana species,2-Redtail cats,2-Shovelnose cats species,2-SA-lungfish,4-Giant pleco's,4+Peacock bass,4+Pacu.4+flagtail proc's.And if i could maybe 2-Piraruca'etc'etc but i think they'd be near or impossible to get.

OR.

South east Asia fish being 4-Giant gouramis,2-Asian arrowana,4-Clown knifefish,2-Asian sharkcats,2-Asian redtail cats,10+Tinfoils barbs,6-clown loach,etc'etc.

OR

Africa fish though not what you would call massive i think the only ones that are to my tast would be Tanganyika cichlids any and all,Any and all the Tanganyika catfish,same with loach,Tanganyika eels,4-bichir speices,4-MBU puffers,etc'etc.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Arowana *
can range in price from a few hundred pounds up to in excess of 
£250,000, arn't they *AMAZING!*


*^^ Who would spend £250,000 on a fish?!:bash:*


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

has to be a 20ft tank with a million neon tetras in lmao :whistling2:



luke


----------



## wayne g (Mar 4, 2008)

if money were no object.......


i'd close down my reef tank buy a maldivian beach house and dive daily!
: victory:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Massive great snakeheads! or a whopping tank with rays, zebra cats, red tails, alligator garrs and a huge clown knife fish. Or a huge moray with porcupine puffers, lionfish and stonefish


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

would have to be a huge marine tank with loads of boxfish and cowfish​


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

hmm thinking along the lines of a stickleback :whistling2:














:lol2:




nah jokes, hmm would love a 5000 Gallon Heated Pond with a breeding coloney of parahna's :mf_dribble:


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

wayne g said:


> if money were no object.......
> 
> 
> i'd close down my reef tank buy a maldivian beach house and dive daily!
> : victory:


this is the best answer so far


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I've always loved oscars, but I also like gouramis, clarius catfish, electric catfish, some of the plecos, snakeheads and arawanas. So a couple of tanks, a big one for the oscars and a huge one for the rest. 
And someone to come and do the maintenance for it all.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

clarius catfish! Love them!

shame they're greedy buggers and will eat EVERY tank mate. :lol2: 

grr :whip:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> Aye, they do. i think that the Jardini (Pearl) Arowana is one of the smallest. But they're amazingly aggressive are likely to kill all tankmates.


They aren't amazingly aggressive at all.

Like basically any fish alive they will eat most things that will fit in their mouths. Plus keeping a potentially 4 foot fish in an 8 foot tank is not good.

They are rarely given enough space, or the correct diet.

Personally I find them pretty much fine. Obviously they aren't your run of the mill tetra. But they aren't aggressive as such. More greedy. They don't often fight for the hell of it (except with each other).


Anywho. My ultimate fish would be a really nice arapaima. I can't find one for love nor money. I've got the tank, i've got the gear. Just not the bloody fish lol. Basically if i find one, the current big tank will be dwarfed by a much bigger one


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> clarius catfish! Love them!
> 
> shame they're greedy buggers and will eat EVERY tank mate. :lol2:
> 
> grr :whip:


 
clarius will only eat inappropriate tankmates. Keep them with the right fish and they are pussycats


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> clarius will only eat inappropriate tankmates. Keep them with the right fish and they are pussycats


I have read numerous time that they will eat the fins and scales of all tankmates... i know a guy who is totally into oddballs/ large catfish and he himself said that he'd never house one. :2thumb:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

id have what i saw on ebay which was knock through a wall between the lounge and garrage and turn the garrage into a tank that can also be stood on and have a masive community marrine tank


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> I have read numerous time that they will eat the fins and scales of all tankmates... i know a guy who is totally into oddballs/ large catfish and he himself said that he'd never house one. :2thumb:


not something i've ever had a problem with to be honest.

Not kept a whole load of clarius but had a few. All were completely fine with large cichlids etc.

The only issue i had was an escape artist. Used to love getting out of the tanking a sliding around the fishroom floor


----------



## mints (Feb 19, 2007)

my ultimate fish are lookdown jacks, id probably get a panoramic tank with a few hundred of the buggers..lol..
and mike515 i can prob get you an aripima if your certain you want one?????????????


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> not something i've ever had a problem with to be honest.
> 
> Not kept a whole load of clarius but had a few. All were completely fine with large cichlids etc.
> 
> The only issue i had was an escape artist. Used to love getting out of the tanking a sliding around the fishroom floor


hahah, that'd be so awesome chasing it around. :lol2: Yeah, i've never kept one but i've looked into having one and they all seem to say they need their own tank, and i really dont want a tank that big for one fish, really.




mints said:


> my ultimate fish are lookdown jacks, id probably get a panoramic tank with a few hundred of the buggers..lol..
> and mike515 i can prob get you an aripima if your certain you want one?????????????


Wicked!! Can you supply the massive lake, too? :2thumb:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> hahah, that'd be so awesome chasing it around. :lol2: Yeah, i've never kept one but i've looked into having one and they all seem to say they need their own tank, and i really dont want a tank that big for one fish, really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esfa. I can provide the massive tank. If I were to locate one. Then the tank would be the 30x24x6 foot i was planning before hand


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> Esfa. I can provide the massive tank. If I were to locate one. Then the tank would be the 30x24x6 foot i was planning before hand


...Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez mg:

Bloody rich show off! :whip:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Maybe, but I worked my arse off at school, uni and then at work. Don't wanna toot my own horn but I've earned everything I've got.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> Maybe, but I worked my arse off at school, uni and then at work. Don't wanna toot my own horn but I've earned everything I've got.


Aye mate, I was kidding : victory:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

i know. just clearing it up for some people who dont realise.

Just saying, anyones whose still there should work as hard as they can now. You're an adult much longer then u spend in school. Have fun now, suffer later. suffer less now much more fun later


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

if size and money were no object id have a tank so big that i would have to get the scuba gear out to clean it and id probably fill it with frontosa


----------



## bendaferrari (Jul 7, 2008)

b4 christmas money was no problem for me as i just had a pay out so i got this


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

tiger shark


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

if size and money were no object id have a tank

12x3x3
with few boulders ,black back and side,
light covering of river sand, few large plastic plants
and 8 oscars


----------



## bendaferrari (Jul 7, 2008)

blackdragon said:


> if size and money were no object id have a tank so big that i would have to get the scuba gear out to clean it and id probably fill it with frontosa


like this one?:lol2:


----------



## chrissie29 (Jun 27, 2008)

if money wa no object i'd buy the sea life centre in Birmingham i love it


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

chrissie29 said:


> if money wa no object i'd buy the sea life centre in Birmingham i love it


i liked the big arowana tank with the outdoor waterfall. Other than that i wasn't too sure about it. the big turtle tank was cool. But that massive column was awful. And there was no living coral at all in the place which was a shame.

the hall of mirrors was bloody great though lol i hurt myself something rotten in there


----------

